
In-store POS ads and coupons? - dejanmauer
Is this the cheapest and the most efficient marketing tool ($1 for 1000 receipts)? Online service allows you to communicate easily with customers, create customer experiences and boost sales. www.adforcent.com
======
Nextgrid
Brilliant, more cancer disguised as an "experience". Just what the world
needed.

